

Lisp is for Stupid People - mtraven
http://omniorthogonal.blogspot.com/2013/10/lisp-is-for-stupid-people.html

======
ohyes
Well, I've worked on and written lisp code for many disparate applications.
The real problem is if you get lisp in the hands of an egg juggler, they will
still want to juggle eggs. Lisp isn't really made for that, so it ends up
'buggy and inefficient'. They will wonder why they bothered, 'this isn't any
easier than C or C++', they will say. If you get someone who is a guru to
create the high level abstractions, it is likely they will get bored 'this
doesn't feel like programming', they will say.

The solution is to use python. It looks enough like C that the idiots can
write boilerplate, it functions enough like lisp that you can use function
composition to make clean abstractions and not write boilerplate yourself.

------
cms07
Isn't what he is suggesting just modularity in programming?

~~~
hga
When he involves the magic of Lisp macros he goes beyond anything any other
language family can do.

I tend to agree, or at least I prefer the (optional) modularity I can achieve
in Lisps to any other language family.

~~~
mtraven
Yes good modularity is the essence of what I was calling good design.

The point was that Lisp has better tools for achieving good modularity.

------
orthecreedence
Stupid title. Okay article. Lisp is great, etc etc.

------
pencilcheck
Ruby is for stubborn people :D

~~~
obsurveyor
Python is for verbose people. :D

~~~
Zedronar
You misspelled Java.

